# Are you overweight and pregnant? We want to hear from you!



## Dominique2020 (Feb 25, 2013)

Are you overweight and pregnant? Is this your first baby? We would love to speak to you!

Twenty Twenty is an award winning documentary company making an empowering new series for Channel 4 about pregnancy and parenting, following the stories of a diverse range of parents-to-be who have additional needs when expecting a baby. We want the series to challenge misconceptions and celebrate triumphs and capabilities as well as reflecting the day to day realities and obstacles faced by each parent.

It is important we get the tone of the series right and we would like to hear from you to tell us about your experience during pregnancy and to tell us what we should be including and looking out for. All calls are confidential and there is no obligation to take part in the series, however if you would like to explore the series further with us we would be delighted. 

We are looking for first time mums-to-be who are expecting their babies between July - October 2013 and who have found that their weight and health has profoundly affected their pregnancy experience.
For more information and a totally informal chat please call Dominique on: 020 7424 7701 or email [email protected]

I look forward to hearing from you.


----------

